# Bump on the eye?



## Storm (Jun 29, 2013)

I took over two mice from a family friend today. One is around a year old, the other is a few months younger (they're mother and daughter). According to the owner, they're healthy and all that, but now that they're in their cage, I noticed that the older one has a pink-ish bump on her eye. Not next to the eye, ON the eye. I brought it up with him and he said that she's had it for months, but that she's been completely fine otherwise.

What could it be? Should I be worried?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Could you post a photo? Scar tissue is usually white on the eye, and it's a very odd place to see a tumor or something of that nature. If it's been there for months, though, you'e not likely looking at a fungal or bacterial infection, as the eye would've been otherwise damaged after that much time.


----------



## Nicola (Jul 8, 2013)

Is he showing any signs of discomfort? 
At first, I thought it could possibly be an eye infection of some sort, but if so, it would have done significant damage by now. Is the lump protruding from the eye? Is the eye swollen? I'm thinking along the lines of an eye abscess or tumor. Could you post a photo?


----------

